# cost of well bred mice?



## Whenthecatsaway (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm pretty interested in introducing a well bred mouse into my family but noone seems to say what sort of price they are lookin for? any ideas?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Same as pet store mice, usually between £3 and £5. A lot of fanciers just give their mice away.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

In the US the standard price is $5.


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Nov 9, 2010)

Wow thats good  I'll keep my eye out for meeces in Manchester  cxx


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

lots of mouse breeders that area, you may find that if You join the NMC it will open lots of doors for you.


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Nov 9, 2010)

When you say join is that the paid membership? Or am I missing something  xxx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah, that's it. You'll get the yearbook, which has loads of breeders adverts in it, as well as the addresses of all the members.

Sarah xxx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

definately worth doing. We have some great shows in Manchester too.


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Nov 9, 2010)

Yay I'll do that as soon as I can. Ideally I want one or two females at the mo but after bring offered females only with males I'm debating what to do! Eek  xxx


----------

